# Himmler's Secret War



## observor 69 (10 Dec 2010)

Came upon this book at Chapter's :

Himmler's Secret War: The Covert Peace Negotiations of Heinrich Himmler

"Martin Allen has achieved pre-eminence as a researcher and writer specializing in the Second World War. In this, his third major book, Heinrich Himmler, Head of the SS, emerges as a man with a huge personal agenda. Having secured for himself an unassailable position by manipulating Hitler into wiping out the SS's left-wing rivals, the SA, in The Night of the Long Knives, he continued to nurture political supremacy for himself while Hitler fought his military war.
At the heart of Himmler's Secret War is the turning point of the war when, following the German defeat at Stalingrad, Himmler recognized that Germany would lose. Through his trusted envoy, Walter Schellenberg, he devoted much energy to negotiating his intended post-war role as the man who would lead Germany. He believed his intermediary, the British Ambassador in Sweden, Victor Mallet, was in direct contact with Winston Churchill. In fact, he was the victim of a highly effective sting by the Political Warfare Executive (PWE)."

http://www.amazon.com/Himmlers-Secret-War-Negotiations-Heinrich/dp/0786717084/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1292018132&sr=1-1-spell

Well written and researched. The first part of the book details the Special Operations Executive SOE back story on Rudolf Hess flying a plane to Scotland.
A recommended book.


----------

